# which coilover kit should I buy?



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Since I got such great feedback on here... I'm going to go with my Mechanics Recomendation.

He said I shouldn't skimp and get the KW V2 setup w/ adjustable rebound damping. Unless somebody provides me a sane reason to not spend $2K on this kit, I'm probably going to do it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so the kw kit (as per their website) is universal for all cruzes with the model years

the diesel is 500# heavier than the eco...do/should they really be using the same shocks and springs?

seems a proper kit would have parts specifically made for the application.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

boraz said:


> so the kw kit (as per their website) is universal for all cruzes with the model years
> 
> the diesel is 500# heavier than the eco...do/should they really be using the same shocks and springs?
> 
> seems a proper kit would have parts specifically made for the application.


The KW kit I'm talking about (# 15260057) https://www.kwsuspensions.com/kw-suspensions-kw-coilover-kit-v2-2011-chevrolet-cruze-15260057.html was actually designed for the OPEL Astra, which is equipped with multiple CDTI diesel engines from 1.3L-2.0L and also the 1.4-1.6 Turbo gasoline engines. It also fits the Cruze models so it is compatible with our NA cars.

It has an adjustable shock so the ride can be dialed in as necessary based upon desired ride quality. And I'm sure KW other springs available alternate if the 400/lb progressive springs are not firm enough. Overall it is a sport kit and shouldn't be too aggressive

My mechanic talked me out of the Taiwanese and Korean Coilovers and said the KW V2 kit was the one to get. I'm not too excited about the price but I know quality stuff is expensive so I'll bite the bullet.


----------

